# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Hơn cả phở là phở chua - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> _Quán Phở chua Mộc Quán
> 
> Địa chỉ: 53 Nguyễn Khắc Hiếu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phở chua_











Để gọi về Mộc Quán, có lẽ khó mà tìm được một cái tên nào phù hợp: quán lẩu, hàng ăn, nhà hàng đặc sản… Không! Mỗi người biết đến Mộc Quán với một đặc điểm khác nhau. Có người ghiền các món về ếch, có người thích tụ tập bạn bè quanh những nồi lẩu thập cẩm, có kẻ lại chỉ ưa một số món ăn lạ ở đây. 53 Nguyễn Khắc Hiếu là một nhà hàng đa chức năng là vì vậy. 







_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 16/1/2013_
















Tất nhiên mỗi người có một cách cảm nhận khác nhau, điều đó tạo nên sự phong phú thực khách cho nhà hàng, nhưng với mình, đến Mộc Quán mà không thử món Phở chua thì quả thực chuyến đi của bạn chưa được hoàn hảo. Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà phở chua luôn là cái tên đứng đầu trong các menu hay trên biển của nhà hàng. Bởi nó thực sự là một món ăn lạ, độc đáo và hấp dẫn mà chỉ đến nơi đây bạn mới có thể được thưởng thức.




*Phở chua 40k*
Phở chua có màu vàng cam chủ đạo, dễ dàng kích thích con mắt ăn uống của mỗi thực khách ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Bánh phở, thịt nạc, dạ dày đều được tẩm ướp với nghệ để tạo màu và dậy mùi. Mỗi đĩa phở còn được trộn thêm lạc rang, hành phi, những miếng khoai lang chiên nhỏ như que tăm và vài cọng rau thơm. Đặc biệt, thứ nước sốt chua chua dôn dốt hòa quyện trong từng sợi phở không hề khiến phở bị nhũn mà trái lại, còn mềm và dễ ăn hơn. Món này cho ta cảm giác vừa giống một món phở nước vừa thấy hao hao như phở khô nhưng bùi, ngậy, giòn và thanh hơn nhiều.




*Cá diêu hồng chiên xù 200k*


*
Cơm rang cay 40k
*




*Phở chiên trứng 50k*







> _Quán Phở chua Mộc Quán
> 
> Địa chỉ: 53 Nguyễn Khắc Hiếu, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phở chua_


Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Quan an o Ha Noi_



_Cùng khám phá quán phở ngon ở Hà Nội - quan pho ngon o Ha Noi_

----------


## wildrose

nhiều món hấp dẫn quá

----------


## rose

nhìn ngon ghê nhưng hơi đắt nhỉ

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Chưa ăn phở chua
giá này chắc chỉ có dân văn phòng ăn thôi
dân sinh viên ko dám mơ rồi

----------


## littlelove

ko pít ko ngon ta?
mih chưa ăn bao h

----------


## konica

Mình ăn phở quán này rồi
ăn cũng được

----------


## binhnguyenxanh14

công nhận nhìn là thấy thèm rồi mình có tâm hồn ăn uống lắm nhưng rẻ 1 tí hiii

----------


## tranviet

Ai ăn thử chưa cảm giác thế nào vậy.

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa được ăn phở chua bao giờ, hôm nào phải thử mới được

----------


## hoaban

Món phở này không biết hương vị thế nào nhỉ, mà giá quán này hơi đắt.

----------

